# 4 Days after FET - Merged Topic



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

had fet done 4 days ago woke up this morning with period pain like pains is this normal or is this a bad sign....w#very worried


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi hun

Are you using the cyclogest pessaries and I think have been known to give you af type pains.

Love

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

I am only day 2 and have had mild af pains .....

Like Shellyanne said, it is most likely to be the drugs (Cyclogest) so keep strong and good luck  

We can't crack up yet  

Pipkin


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Is it normal to have cramps after FET?


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Hi there,

You can have cramps after FET. Symptoms range from no symptoms at all to cramps, nausea, pre menstrual syndrome...
So keep your fingers crossed !! I am also waiting for a FET result next Wednesday.
Good luck to you,

Agathe.


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi latlasan,
        I too have had a few cramps, i wonder if its the cylogest that does it, not sure. I had ET last saturday. I think you are on a medicated though and i am on a natural.

Agathe, 
      When did you have your ET? i'm not sure really when i will know if its worked. As they are put back in during your natural cycle i would say you would know before two weeks are up. I ovulated on about day 17/17 and i am due on day 30/31. next tues/weds. How many days after your ET will you test?

Suzanne xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yep, you can get cramps in 2ww with FET.  After ET is may be from where the catheter is passed through the cervix into the womb which causes some cramping...or it may be down to the progesterone support....and even natural progesterone following ovulation can cause cramping.

I've just replied to another of your posts re cramping and implantation....I know it's easier said than done but try not to over analyse anything as really know way of knowing what's happening.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

my estrogen level went down a little bit supposedly is that good or bad?


----------

